# Resturants near me!



## Messa (Jan 4, 2016)

I want to surprise my husband and take him out for dinner, but I am new to Cairo so I am not sure which towns are far or close to us. I tried round menus website but it keeps giving me the towns I know are far. I live in El zaytoun, I am looking for nice restaurants withing 20 minutes from here. With reasonable prices! Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

go to Otlob.com it is for food delivery but it will show you restuarants near you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

btw I have o idea where el zaytoun is


----------

